# An Old Polish Train Station



## Derelict-UK (Oct 5, 2012)

Now used partly as a home for ex Railway workers.

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.






*D-UK*


----------



## night crawler (Oct 5, 2012)

Wonder what the good bit's like, nice insite to another countrys station.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Oct 5, 2012)

how lovely...


----------



## chapmand (Oct 5, 2012)

love the dark picture of the door, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Faing (Oct 5, 2012)

thats a good un for us rail fans,thhanks


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 5, 2012)

Cracking building.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Oct 5, 2012)

What a gorgeous place. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Derelict-UK (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone


----------



## steve2109 (Oct 5, 2012)

Lovely photos,catches the place well, thanks


----------



## corn_flake88 (Oct 7, 2012)

Nice photos, I love the lighting


----------



## Labb (Oct 9, 2012)

Very nice photos. The tracks seems to be quite some way from the station building


----------



## crickleymal (Oct 10, 2012)

Want, want very much


----------



## Derelict-UK (Oct 10, 2012)

Labb said:


> Very nice photos. The tracks seems to be quite some way from the station building



There were 2 tracks, with 2 platforms (under the grass), I was on the furthest away track.


----------

